# NASP State Tournament



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to give a big thanks to the volunteers who came out to help with today's National Archery in the Schools Program state tournament. (Coincidentally, members of this forum.) Representation from the Bowhunters of Utah board and members of the Utah Bowmen's Association made me proud to be affiliated with Utah's bowhunting community. And thanks to Hoyt for stepping up with some extra perks for the kids.

A big thanks is also due to Ralynne Takeda and the the many DWR personnel who came out to support the kids. It was Ralynne and the DWR who made the event come together.

But the purpose of this post is to get more schools onboard with this outstanding program. Please pester your kid's school to participate. Contact RaLynne at [email protected] or contact me at 801-913-9689.

Photos will be coming to this thread. Meantime, watch for us in the local media.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=14277188

If I didn't have to work I would have been there, looks like it was a great success, job well done!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Disappointed I got stuck at work late as well. Great job Finn!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Short article on KSL.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=14277188


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

It was a great way to spend my Saturday. The kids all had a great time! Thanks to all who helped out, BOU, UWC, DWR........


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I could have been there to help.But I could not do all the walking up and back all day long.Nice work guys. keep it up.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Finnegan, you did a fine job! The kids all seemed to have a good time. Nice prizes and trophies too.

Let us know when the next one is and I would be glad to volunteer again. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I wish I could have been there to help.But I could not do all the walking up and back all day long.Nice work guys. keep it up.


You wimp, horsema was on crutches and still did it. :lol: 

That was an awesome experience, thanks Finn you put together a hell of an event. Those kids looked like they had a blast. They were all winners.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could have been there to help.But I could not do all the walking up and back all day long.Nice work guys. keep it up.
> ...


well if I was on crutches that would have been a different story. I just had 9 screws and a plate taken out of my ankle and could not wear a shoe. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just messing with you Dustin. Who needs shoes anyways. :shock: :O•-: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I was just messing with you Dustin. Who needs shoes anyways. :shock: :O•-: :lol:


Yea I know.Me I can't stand walking on hard ground with out shoes on. :lol:


----------

